# Early Mountain Bike



## Hilldodger (13 Nov 2009)

Someone somewhere must have a frame and/or parts from an early mountain bike. We're talking circa 83/84/85. They are identifiable by the flat fork crown.

Happy to buy a complete bike, too.

I need one to illustrate some of the cycling history talks I do (but it will get ridden, too!)

I'll be yer bestest mate for ever.

Ta.


----------



## Kirstie (13 Nov 2009)

You can ask on singletrackworld.com but I *think* there is a website somewhere of historical mountain bikes - literally photos of them listed by year, brand etc. I have definitely seen that, and I'm guessing you can contact their owners through the site. I'll have a look around.


----------



## Kirstie (13 Nov 2009)

There is retrobike. Here is the mtb gallery and its a UK site.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=23


----------



## Hilldodger (14 Nov 2009)

Posted, ta,


----------

